# buckskin mare to blue roan stud



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Subbing, just for curiosity!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Chestnut, Palomino, Bay, Buckskin, Black, or Smoky Black, with a 50% chance of roan on top. Probably no pinto unless the stud is carrying a pinto gene from his dam that he is expressing so minimally that it's not immediately visible.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't breed for color alone, it is just frosting on the cake 

Without knowing the stallion black status (if homozygous black, he cannot produce a red based foal) and your mare's agouti status (if homozygous agouti you will not get a solid black base foal) it is a bigger guessing game with colors. Your mare has 1 cream gene and the stallion has 1 roan gene, he may not have a pinto gene from his dam (would need to be tested for it). You have a 25% chance of not getting either a cream or roan gene. If the stallion is also heterozygous black, you also have a 25% chance to have a red based foal (either chestnut, palomino, red roan or palomino roan). 

Playing with color calculators are fun: Color Calculator


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

These are your possiblities.


----------



## GretchenR (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone!
and thank you SunnyDraco for the color calculator. Both have good blood lines. My mare is from zippo pine bar's line and the stud is a good 15.2 hands and stout great quarter horse build! He is also very mild mannered for a barrel horse which is a huge plus!
Color would just be an awesome plus  but mystery is fun to, can't wait 
°•°☆★☆°•°
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

